# Humane rabbit traps?



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Rabbits are loving my lawn. Not only do they eat the grass, their urine is like toxic waste and kills it. I bought one of those typical wire mesh traps and it works fine, but when trapped they thrash around in it and cut themself up and I feel bad.

Any traps that they can thrash in and not get cut up?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

The live box traps can work.

Or if you are wanting to dispatch them, a spring loaded, locking snare is more humane than them getting torn up to death.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> The live box traps can work.
> 
> Or if you are wanting to dispatch them, a spring loaded, locking snare is more humane than them getting torn up to death.


Just looking to move them down the road. The wire mesh types shred them.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Rockinar said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> > The live box traps can work.
> ...


Hm. I have a larger, metal, crate type live trap that is big enough for raccoons and cats, and I haven't had that problem, but Ive not caught a rabbit in it.


----------

